# new lapi



## vishnuvardhanrao (Jul 29, 2012)

laptop for 40k with os loaded  wifi and graphic card, advise which co. i should go for, somebody suggested to go with dell i5,is it ok?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2012)

Dell 14R/15R with 3rd gen i5 will be the best option for you, it will cost you around 42k


----------



## rider (Sep 3, 2012)

vishnuvardhanrao said:


> laptop for 40k with os loaded  wifi and graphic card, advise which co. i should go for, somebody suggested to go with dell i5,is it ok?



First tell, you play high end games or not. If yes get HP Pavilion G6-2105TX or if you do light gaming the best you can get is HP Pavilion G6-2103TU. These both hp laptops are great performer, pre loaded windows 7, much lighter just 2.47 kg and comes with free *2 Years Onsite Warranty* (1 Year Onsite Accidental Damage Protection + 1 Year Onsite Extended Warranty). Dell Inspiron 15R is good but overpriced and with one year warranty better to avoid.


----------

